# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Transformer un DVD en DIVX

## NEC14

Bonjour  tous,

On m'a offert un disque dur pour stocker des films. Je possde pas mal de DVD que je souhaiterai mettre sur ce disque.

Comment dois-je procder er combien de temps cela prend t-il par DVD ?

Merci par avance

Ren

----------


## Barsy

Tu iras plus vite en les tlchargeant  ::aie:: 

C'est illgal certes, mais franchement, ce n'est pas "voler les artistes" que de tlcharger une uvre dont on possde l'original...  ::roll::

----------


## Rayek

Fait une recherche sur *Rip It After Me* ou *RI4M*

----------


## alexdelpiero

utilise Clone DVD mobile ou bien Winavi c'est deux sont les plus simples pour ripper un DVD en Divx.

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour




> On m'a offert un disque dur pour stocker des films. Je possde pas mal de DVD que je souhaiterai mettre sur ce disque.
> 
> Comment dois-je procder er combien de temps cela prend t-il par DVD ?


Bon, tu souhaite dmatrialiser ta DVD-thque. 

Trs bien, mais pourquoi en DivX ??? en effet, l'intert principal du DivX est de permettre de faire "tenir" un DVD sur le volume d'un CD; si c'est pour mettre sur  un disque dur, o on ets moins gnr par les problmes d'espace, je ne vois pas trop l'intert de l'opration, car mme si on arrive  des pertes de qualit minimes, elles sont quand mme l. 

Or, si je peux concevoir qu'on trouve confortable de passer au dmatrialis (je suis en train de l'envisager en ce moment aussi), j'ai un peu de mal  imaginer qu'on le fasse en acceptant une perte de qualit vido ou audio.

Il faudrait que tu nous prcises avec quoi et comment tu envisages de lire ton disque dur ? (passerelle multilmdia ? lecteur BR avec capacit de lire sur rseau ? autre ?).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tu iras plus vite en les tlchargeant


Le problme des DivX tlchargs est que tu ne peux t'assurer de la qualit du "rippage" qu'aprs coup. 
Donc, si pour un film donn, tu dois tlcharger 3 ou 4 versions diffrentes avant d'en trouver une acceptable, le gain de temps de la mthode peut largement tre relativis.

Par ailleurs, tous les films ne se trouvent pas en tlchargement, a fortiori en pirate.

----------


## minnesota

Quand on passe sur une discussion, c'est souvent aprs coup qu'on remarque qu'un des derniers posteurs a oubli sa pelle sur les lieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

Je suis d'accord avec bluedeep, les DIVX en tlchargement c'est un peu la loterie aussi bien en terme de qualit de l'image que de contenu.

Si le volume de ta vidothque en DVD dpasse largement la capacit de ton disque dur externe, c'est avantageux de tout passer en DIVX pour tout mettre sur un seul support,. Du coup, c'est aussi plus facile  transporter.

Personnellement, pour "rduire" des DVD en DIVX, j'utilise DVDShrink, qui me permet d'agir sur le contenu du disque. Par exemple, je peux supprimer les sous titres pour sourds / mal entendants, ceux en sudois, mandarin ... faire une slection dans langues, ou encore modifier les menus et ...

Avec ce logiciel, Il est aussi possible, mais de faon limite, d'agir sur le taux de compression et donc sur la qualit du rendu final. Plus d'autres options dont je ne me souviens plus car je ne les utilises presque jamais.

[edit] bien vu minnesota, je n'avais pas remarqu le dterrage de post [/edit]

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quand on passe sur une discussion, c'est souvent aprs coup qu'on remarque qu'un des derniers posteurs a oubli sa pelle sur les lieux


 ::oops:: 
Je n'avais pas vu en effet que le PI datait de 01/2012 ..... mais,  ma dcharge, je ne suis pas le dterreur original.

Bon, renterrons ce fil ....

Fossoyeur, SVP, par ici !!!

----------


## pmithrandir

Tient, je me pose une question, avant d'enterrer ce post...

Dans le droit franais, on admet que l'on a le droit a une copie de sauvegarde, mais est ce que cette copie de sauvegarde doit tre fait soit mme, ou peut on la tlcharger.

Exemple, j'achete un blueray de avatar, personne ne trouverait absurde que j'ai un divx avatar extrait d'un blueray chez moi... mais si il est cr depuis un DVD ?

Dans le cas contraire, si j'ai une cassette vido de stargate, puis je tlcharger sans risque, lgalement parlant, un rip depuis DVD ou blueray ?
En dehors de l'objet, achte t'on le contenu, et si oui, est ce a qualit gale ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tient, je me pose une question, avant d'enterrer ce post...
> 
> Dans le droit franais, on admet que l'on a le droit a une copie de sauvegarde, mais est ce que cette copie de sauvegarde doit tre fait soit mme, ou peut on la tlcharger.
> 
> Exemple, j'achete un blueray de avatar, personne ne trouverait absurde que j'ai un divx avatar extrait d'un blueray chez moi... mais si il est cr depuis un DVD ?
> 
> Dans le cas contraire, si j'ai une cassette vido de stargate, puis je tlcharger sans risque, lgalement parlant, un rip depuis DVD ou blueray ?
> En dehors de l'objet, achte t'on le contenu, et si oui, est ce a qualit gale ?


Rien compris ... quel intert de faire un DivX  partir d'un BR ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Rien compris ... quel intert de faire un DivX  partir d'un BR ?


Pourvoir l'emmener sur un smartphone ou une tablette... ou faciliter un dmnagement. Les galettes, ca prend vachement de place par rapport a un disque dur.

j'habite a l'tranger par exemple, donc quand on fait un dmnagement pour un couple avec une limite de 100kilo et de 1m3, on limite tout, et les dvd / blueray, ca prend vachement de place.

----------


## Aniki

> Dans le cas contraire, si j'ai une cassette vido de stargate, puis je tlcharger sans risque, lgalement parlant, un rip depuis DVD ou blueray ?
> En dehors de l'objet, achte t'on le contenu, et si oui, est ce a qualit gale ?


Cette question me taraude aussi.
J'ai lu dans une des discussions du forum (actualit, si je me souviens bien) que c'tait lgal. Mais je n'ai pas cherch  vrifier.

C'est quand mme important, parce que ca voudrait dire que tu peux acheter un film en DVD et le tlcharger en HD, sans avoir pay le prix du BR...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pourvoir l'emmener sur un smartphone ou une tablette... .


Vouloir regarder un film sur un smartphone, faut dj tre vicieux  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

::alerte::  Non, c'est illgal !!  ::alerte:: 

Il est interdit de tlcharger une uvre mme si l'on possde l'original chez soi. Voil, c'est absurde (voir mon post plus haut) mais c'est comme a.

Et encore plus absurde, il est illgal de tlcharger une oeuvre mme si l'on est l'artiste de cette oeuvre  ::aie:: 

De toute faon,  chaque fois que quelqu'un tlcharge il y a un petit chaton qui meurt... Vous tes des monstres !!

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non, c'est illgal !! 
> 
> Il est interdit de tlcharger une uvre mme si l'on possde l'original chez soi. Voil, c'est absurde (voir mon post plus haut) mais c'est comme a.
> 
> Et encore plus absurde, il est illgal de tlcharger une oeuvre mme si l'on est l'artiste de cette oeuvre 
> 
> De toute faon,  chaque fois que quelqu'un tlcharge il y a un petit chaton qui meurt... Vous tes des monstres !!


Bon, la loi sur la maltraitance animale, je vois bien, mais la loi qui interdit le tlchargement, ca n'existe pas en France.

On parle de contrefaon, dlit qui n'existe pas dans le cas ou l'on possde luvre, d'ou mon interrogation.

----------


## Barsy

> Bon, la loi sur la maltraitance animale, je vois bien, mais la loi qui interdit le tlchargement, ca n'existe pas en France.
> 
> On parle de contrefaon, dlit qui n'existe pas dans le cas ou l'on possde luvre, d'ou mon interrogation.


A chaque fois que l'on tlcharge une uvre, on effectue une copie de cette uvre sur son disque dur. Il s'agit donc d'une contrefaon. Et cela mme si l'on possde une version originale de luvre.

Aprs, personnellement, je trouve tout ceci absurde... Mais bon, que peut-il y avoir de plus absurde au final que le fait qu'une personne soit condamne parce que a femme tlcharge...

----------


## zecreator

J'ai longtemps utilis DVDx :
http://www.labdv.com/dvdx/

Il rippe  la vole et est trs paramtrable.

----------

